# 53' CC Hydra Sport



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Uh this is getting out of hand 
http://www.hydrasports.com/5300suenos.aspx


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably won't stop until they get up around 100 ft.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Any SWAGs on the $$$$??? I'm thinking 3/4M!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

$300k just in the engines.. I say about 1.3 million.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Good God... That is a helluva boat. For 1.3 million I would buy a house, truck, new Corvette, all new Internationals and a very nice CC.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Two or three of those would make nice skiffs for my now yacht….. lol…


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2950206/Buoy-s-big-boat-World-s-largest-yacht-set-stand-222metres-long-cost-800m-commissioned-one-rich-owner.html

:thumbup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd drive the heck outta that thing


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

How long you figure it takes those quad motors to eat up 1000 gallons of high grade gasoline?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

How many pretty girls from crab island do you think you can fit on that thing


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

All that...and it's still a center console. I don't get it. All the expense of a big boat and none of the benefits.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

If I won the powerball I wouldn't even consider that boat.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's probably pocket change to the people that would buy that boat.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> All that...and it's still a center console. I don't get it. All the expense of a big boat and none of the benefits.


Faster

Quieter (4 strokes vs diesel)

Sexier (debatable) 

Id imagine for hardcore fishing itd do better as well.

And if you look at the pics it has a nicely equipped cabin with a small galley, head, shower and berth.

I would jump all over it if I had the means. But if I had that kind of money Id be dead from all the hookers and blow Id be plowing through before I got to really enjoy it.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

we will probably be seeing her at the rigs soon


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Faster
> 
> Quieter (4 strokes vs diesel)
> 
> ...


I always said, the good lord will NEVER let me win the lottery because I would be dead in 6 months


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

It's a bear. For a bit of perspective I went out in the garage and measured out the beam of 13'..........good gravy. good thing 7 marine came out with a 627 HP outboard.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

"I would jump all over it if I had the means. But if I had that kind of money Id be dead from all the hookers and blow Id be plowing through before I got to really enjoy it."

Best quote ever!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

That's my boats name.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

The boat would be amazing for some things but there are some things that can never overcome a nice above deck cabin and clean transom. Sitting below deck in the heat and rollers sucks IMO, having an above deck A/C is pretty much heaven. 

Also, I love to bottom fish with 10+ friends and bottom fishing with outboards blows compared to bottom fishing with a clean transom. Same goes for fighting pelagics and other forms of fishing.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Not to mention, over double the odds of engine failure, outboards don't raise fish on the troll, most likely no mid range trolling speed, harder to get a clean wake for trolling, if it's rough or windy your getting wet, maneuverability will suck, can't back down, and the list goes on. Only advantages of an outboard boat is speed, and you can trailer...and they took trailering out of the question. How many serious offshore fisherman run outboards, given a choice?


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

There website said there were 142 owners of the 42 foot version that wanted bigger erections. That justified building a bigger boat.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you want a huge CC, might I suggest??


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I saw the build thread on one of those downtime. If i had to have a CC, id want one of those. Way more practical IMO.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

57' CC Dang!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is the info on the one I saw.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/643612-57-ft-center-console.html


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:
"Quote:
Originally Posted by nabeelah View Post
Just saw on FB that Hydra Sports will launch the 56 CC at the Miami Boat Show. Quad OB's"

"Not even in the same league with this custom build.
This picture is from today."


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I looked at on their website and from pics from someone down there at the Mijammi Boat Show...


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Better, but Still seems impractical. That's a lot of bow to see over when running. Guess it's because of me being from this area, but just seems silly to have a boat like that with no bridge...and especially no tower! That Blackwell's entire area under bow is an ice hold...what recreational fisherman needs that much ice!? Single screw too I believe. I like redundancy when I'm a ways from home.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

DawnsKayBug said:


> That's my boats name.


You my friend I need to have a drink with, get 7.62 you and I together and it would get UGLY !


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I have no idea what you are saying.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

DawnsKayBug said:


> I have no idea what you are saying.


^^^^what he said^^^^


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

是什么在他妈的????


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> 是什么在他妈的????


OK, but I'm sure there will be some objections to it!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

CCC said:


> You my friend I need to have a drink with, get 7.62 you and I together and it would get UGLY !


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

CCC said:


> You my friend I need to have a drink with, get 7.62 you and I together and it would get UGLY !


.....


----------

